# Great North Swim, Windermere, English Lake District



## itsnotmeyouknow (Jun 24, 2012)

The Great North Swim finally got underway today on Windermere after being rained off for two days. I grabbed my 5D mk III and my 7D plus a couple of long lenses: 28 - 300L and Tamron 200 - 500. I haven't gone through the 7D shots yet, but here are some from the 5D:

Canon 5D mk III Tamron 200 - 500 at 500mm f/8 ISO 400 1/800




Great-North-swim1 by singingsnapper, on Flickr

Same lens and camera f/8 1/1600 ISO 400




Great-North-Swim-2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr

Same lens and camera f/8 1/2000 ISO 800




hreat-north-swim-3 by singingsnapper, on Flickr

1/3200 ISO 800




Great-North-Swim-4 by singingsnapper, on Flickr

The media are here in force, BBC2 covering the elite parts of the race and someone is being interviwed on a boat while the elite women swim in water that's below 14 degrees (55F)




Great-North-Swim-5 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## Kernuak (Jun 25, 2012)

itsnotmeyouknow said:


> The Great North Swim finally got underway today on Windermere after being rained off for two days.



Don't tell me, they were afraid of getting wet . Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Jun 26, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> itsnotmeyouknow said:
> 
> 
> > The Great North Swim finally got underway today on Windermere after being rained off for two days.
> ...



It does seem daft having an outdoor swim being rained off but there was a fair bit of debris in the water...


Some with my Canon 7D:

Canon 7D EF 28 - 300L at 300mm f/8 and 1/2000 ISO 400




Great-North-Swim-6 by singingsnapper, on Flickr

Canon 7D Tamron 200 - 500 at 383mm and f/8 1/3200 ISO 400




Great-North-Swim-9 by singingsnapper, on Flickr

Canon 7D Tamron 200 - 500 at f/9 and 500mm 1/1600 ISO 400




Great-North-Swim-7 by singingsnapper, on Flickr

Same camera and lens f/9 500mm 1/640 ISO 400




Great-North-Swim-8 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------

